# Challenger 15



## Spray (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
I am brand new to sailing and have yet to get onto the water. I've read a few historical books about sailors and have recently started reading practical guides (_Sailing For Dummies and Learning to Sail: The Annapolis Sailing School Guide for All Ages). I've had a pretty intense interest in sailing for some time and after about 2 years of looking, bought a boat this past weekend.

It's a used, Challenger 15'. I believe it's a 1972, manufactured by the Leon Irish Co. I just got it home this weekend and have been looking very heavily at getting rigged up and try my hand at some yard-sailing if you will, but I don't know where to start with the rigging. I have a very basic knowledge of what should go where, but was hoping someone could point me in the right direction for my specific boat. I've looked on the internet for guides or manuals for the Challenger, but have come up empty. I would appreciate any assistance anyone could render.

I'm sure I'll be on this forum a lot, soaking up information as I have a lot to learn. Thanks to everyone in advance!

Chad_


----------



## SchwarckT (May 6, 2012)

Hi Chad: I also have a 1972 Challenger 15. It was kind of beat up when I got it, but I have gotten a lot of use out of it. I modified it somewhat with added ballast, a home made rudder blade, and I relocated the jib fairlead tracks inboard. I upgraded the shrouds to the next larger diameter wire after the starboard shroud nearly gave way which would have brought the mast down. All in all, I feal lucky to have found the boat and wouldn't trade it for most of the other boats I've seen.

CHALLENGER 15 (FORD) sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com


----------



## Spray (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi Tom,
Well, it certainly sounds like you were successful in your "kit bashing." The steps you took certainly seem to be for the advanced!

Thank you for the link to the sailboatdata link; I looked at that right before I bought it to get some rough idea of the overall size. I was wondering, do you happen to have any detailed photographs of how the Challenger is rigged? Unfortunately, I bought from a widow, who did not sail, and was not able to obtain a rigging tutorial. The books give a general concept, but any images you may have would help immensely! Also, do you know if these boats have a manual and possibly where to obtain one? I know I'm asking for a lot here, but I guess I'm a typical newbie, asking for the world  

I read a post on sailmfg from a gentlemen (Mr.Eheman) who said he designed the Challenger. He tells a little bit about the back story of the Challenger and his company. I tried pasting the link, but got an error saying I have to have at least 10 posts before I can include links. 

Thanks again for any assistance.


----------



## Staredge (Jun 6, 2013)

Rigging Small Sailboats - Title page

Discover Sailing: The Ultimate Adventure

Try these. Once you get ten, send me a PM and I can send a bunch of PDF files I've collected off of the net. I just bought an 8' sailing dinghy to learn to sail on, so I know where you're coming from. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Spray (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks Staredge! This is really helpful and I will certainly contact you when I get full functionality. It's good to know I'm not the only one stuck on this.


----------



## Spray (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok, so I was back home this weekend and got the Challenger 15 out to setup all the rigging for the first time. Everything came together pretty nicely. I verified that I had almost everything done correctly today, when I showed a guy at work who used to sail a Sunfish how everything went up. The only thing I'm stumped on is the pulleys and cleats on the boom. There's a pulley wheel and cleat near the front of the boom and then one set near the bow end of the boom. They both are on the starboard side of the boom. I've been coming up empty as to what these might be used for. I thought perhaps it had something to do with reefing? 

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Sure looks like the block (pulley) is there for a reef point. Is there a pad eye on the opposite side of the boom? If so then the reef line originates there (tied) then it goes through the reefing cringle on the sail, back down to the block and cleated somewhere forward on the boom (or to another block and cleated on mast or deck).
There should be a cringle in your main sail that would get pulled down by this means.


----------



## Spray (Jul 8, 2013)

Yep, looks like you are correct CalebD. There appears to be a pad eye on the opposite side of the block near the bow end of the boom. 

Excellent!! Thank you very much for the assistance! I appreciate the help!


----------



## georgewolf1947 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi, I too have just bought one of these. Yours looks all original, mine has been modified. Mine has the long fitting on the deck for the stays missing. I would appreciate a picture of that fitting. I may not need it, but it would be good to know what it was. I also note yours has a wooden piece on the stern top that I do not have on mine, so would like to know what that is also.
Thanks, George


----------



## SchwarckT (May 6, 2012)

That is a nice looking boat! I didn't feel too bad about modifying mine since it was in rough shape to start with. I do think that you will want to add a boom vang to your set up. It definitely was needed on my boat.


----------



## Spray (Jul 8, 2013)

georgewolf1947 said:


> Hi, I too have just bought one of these. Yours looks all original, mine has been modified. Mine has the long fitting on the deck for the stays missing. I would appreciate a picture of that fitting. I may not need it, but it would be good to know what it was. I also note yours has a wooden piece on the stern top that I do not have on mine, so would like to know what that is also.
> Thanks, George


Hi George, 
No problem. The attached image is the best I have right now, but if you need a more detailed one, I can take one this weekend. I work in VA and the boat is in PA.

As for the wooden piece, that is a motor mount. The folks I bought it from said the previous owner had a gasoline motor on it. I'm glad there is another Challenger owner out there! The material on-line for this boat is pretty darn light! Let's keep in touch.

Chad


----------



## Spray (Jul 8, 2013)

SchwarckT said:


> That is a nice looking boat! I didn't feel too bad about modifying mine since it was in rough shape to start with. I do think that you will want to add a boom vang to your set up. It definitely was needed on my boat.


Thanks Tom! Someone I was talking with was remarking how his boat had a vang, but figured my setup was just different. What would that do for the boat? I didn't realize I could just put stuff in like that?

Now that we're talking about the boom, the previous owner had a piece of small rope (looked about like parachute cord) running from the top of the mast. The string was more than long enough to tie off onto an eye on the end of the boom, so we did. But after talking with that same guy, he wasn't so sure I would even need to do anything with that cord, due to the foot of the sail being threaded through a groove on the boom. He said as I draw the sail up, it should lift the boom up and would put the load on the mast, which is where it should be? I think you can see this setup in my first photograph.


----------



## SchwarckT (May 6, 2012)

The boom vang helps to control sail shape and keeps the boom from rising up when you are on a broad reach (sailing down wind). I just drilled some holes in the boom and rivited on a hanger to attach the vang to. I will get some pictures later this week. The line from the mast head to the aft end of the boom is a "topping lift". It keeps the boom from falling into the cockpit when you drop the main sail. This is a very useful thing to have. I also have the jib halyard leading back to the helm along with a downhaul line so that I can raise and lower the jib without leaving the tiller. This is nice to have if the wind picks up suddenly.


----------



## Spray (Jul 8, 2013)

That makes sense Tom. Thanks for the explanation. I may just put a vang on it then. I didn't think it would be that easy. I might have to get back with you when I decide to tackle that. Might be a Winter project.


----------



## sonosail (Mar 17, 2008)

Spray said:


> Hi Tom,
> Well, it certainly sounds like you were successful in your "kit bashing." The steps you took certainly seem to be for the advanced!
> 
> Thank you for the link to the sailboatdata link; I looked at that right before I bought it to get some rough idea of the overall size. I was wondering, do you happen to have any detailed photographs of how the Challenger is rigged? Unfortunately, I bought from a widow, who did not sail, and was not able to obtain a rigging tutorial. The books give a general concept, but any images you may have would help immensely! Also, do you know if these boats have a manual and possibly where to obtain one? I know I'm asking for a lot here, but I guess I'm a typical newbie, asking for the world
> ...


Let me try:
Challenger 15
It is a really interesting story and thanks for bringing it to light.
It was nice that the admin for the SailMFG site posted them even though the Challenger 15 was never built by MFG.


----------



## SchwarckT (May 6, 2012)

Hi Chad: Here are some pictures of my boat. Hope it helps.
Tom


----------



## SchwarckT (May 6, 2012)

Here are some more pictures.


----------



## georgewolf1947 (Jul 24, 2013)

Yours looks like mine, Tom!!


----------



## georgewolf1947 (Jul 24, 2013)

Tom, my boat is missing the wood trim inside the cockpit rail. I intend to replace it with 3/8" thick mahogany. Can you measure yours for the width and thickness and let me know what the measurements are? 
Thanks,
George


----------



## SchwarckT (May 6, 2012)

georgewolf1947 said:


> Tom, my boat is missing the wood trim inside the cockpit rail. I intend to replace it with 3/8" thick mahogany. Can you measure yours for the width and thickness and let me know what the measurements are?
> Thanks,
> George


I haven't measured it yet, but I'm sure it's less than 3/8 inch thick. I should be able to get that for you tomorrow.
Tom


----------



## georgewolf1947 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## SchwarckT (May 6, 2012)

Its 3 inches wide with a bevel on both edges and just under 5/16 of an inch thick (.3075).


----------



## georgewolf1947 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks, Tom, you are a great help!


----------



## terrynauck (Aug 6, 2013)

Another possible use of the boom block and cleat that you show is for an adjustable outhaul on the main. I have a Challenger 15, #295 and I installed a turning block and cleat similar to what your picture shows. The Challenger 15 was originally configured for roller reefing of the main. If the gooseneck on your boom is spring loaded and will allow the boom to turn while connected to the mast, you have this type of reefing arrangement. My mainsail doesn't have any reefing points, so I question whether or not that's the purpose of the block and cleat on your boom. That being said, I haven't figured out how to roller reef the main with the mainsheet led to a block on the centerboard trunk.


----------



## SchwarckT (May 6, 2012)

Hey Chad: Just wondering how it was going with your "new" boat? I got out yesterday in my Challenger, the first time in a while. The TV forecast was for winds from 20-30 mph, which was a bit of an exaggeration though it got rough at times. I mostly sailed with a reefed main and small jib, but at times it was only the reefed main. Later conditions moderated and I had the full main up with a small jib. Around here it seems the only time the wind blows is when a weather front is coming through. All in all, a pretty good day to sail.


----------



## papeanut9 (Sep 1, 2013)

Responding to "Spray"


I have a Challenger 15 in the water out-front. If a photo would help you I can send one to I-pad

Jim Northern Michigan


----------



## Spray (Jul 8, 2013)

SchwarckT said:


> Hey Chad: Just wondering how it was going with your "new" boat? I got out yesterday in my Challenger, the first time in a while. The TV forecast was for winds from 20-30 mph, which was a bit of an exaggeration though it got rough at times. I mostly sailed with a reefed main and small jib, but at times it was only the reefed main. Later conditions moderated and I had the full main up with a small jib. Around here it seems the only time the wind blows is when a weather front is coming through. All in all, a pretty good day to sail.


Hi Tom,
Sorry for the extended delay. I was out sailing a fair amount and then hunting season came on. Then, I thought I had set up an email notification for any responses to any of my posts, but I never received any. Then had some computer problems and lost the name of this forum! Whew, with all of the alibi's out of the way....

The boat has been great to me. I waxed and stored it away a few months ago, but am already thinking about the Spring. The roughest wind I've had it out in was about 20 with gusts to 25. After puttering around on the mountain lakes like I had been, with winds barely 5-10, it was awesome! I had a full main and jib. However, I did notice the housing for my keel was spreading apart a little more than I'd like to see, when tacking. But otherwise, the performance has assuaged any regrets I had about purchasing.

I'm curious, for reefing your main, did you use the tell-tales to just tie around the boom at the desired level? Also, how did you take in some of your jib? If I may also ask about your setup based on your uploaded photographs;...
What is the secondary line coming off of the bracket you hook in the jib? It looks like it's going to the mast?

What is the line that comes out of your "cabin" area and goes through the same jib bracket mentioned above?

What is the line running down off of that same bracket, down around the starboard side?

Again, I'm terribly sorry for the ridiculous delay. I promise I'll be more responsive! Also, just wanted to again say what an awesome resource this is. I would have never found any other Challenger owners without this!

Chad


----------



## Spray (Jul 8, 2013)

Also, I wanted to thank you for uploading the awesome photos! Granted, it's my first sailboat, but the Challenger just looks sweet and yours is no exception.


----------



## Spray (Jul 8, 2013)

papeanut9 said:


> Responding to "Spray"
> 
> I have a Challenger 15 in the water out-front. If a photo would help you I can send one to I-pad
> 
> Jim Northern Michigan


Hi Jim, 
Thank you so much for the offer and the first warm-weather day you have, I'd love to see a bunch of photos of your Challenger. I am still very new and am very curious to see other people's setup. However, I don't want you to now venture out into that icy/snowy abyss that Northern Michigan must be right now 

Chad


----------



## papeanut9 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Chad,

I will be happy to send some photos of my Chalenger 15 when I get it back in the water in May. In the meantime I'm cutting holes in the ice to get some yelow perch for dinner.

I bought my Chalenger over 35 years ago. It was sitting neglected in a barnyard and was sun bleached but still very solid.

I was told that this particular one was raced by the Leon Irish family, and that it had extra features. I have never seen another one, so I have no details.

Jim


----------



## Spray (Jul 8, 2013)

No problem Jim! We're experiencing single digit temperatures here on the Northeast, so I can't imagine how frigid it is up there for you. Good luck with the Perch though--that's some dedicated fishing!

Even if the boat doesn't look good, it seems there isn't much that could make it unusable, short of a puncture in the fiberglass. Sounds like it has a good story for character too. Very cool, can't wait to see the pics. 

Chad


----------



## Marsman (Feb 23, 2015)

Folks, I bringing back a dead thread. I just brought a Challenger 15 sailboat as discussed in this thread. It looks the same as the pictures posted in this thread-but mine is a pretty pink! I am brand new to sailing and need some help with this boat. I posted this question else where but my first question is-- there are 2 holes in the bottom back transom. Are these drain holes which should be plugged or are they scudders?? which should not be plugged??
I also am apparently missing some type of line which is used to hold the boom when the sail is not raised (topping lift?). How do I rig this and with what- a rope or some type of wire? Excuse my ignorance-but I am new to this and learning.
Thanks.
J


----------



## terrynauck (Aug 6, 2013)

Marsman,

Congratulations on your purchase of a Challenger 15. They are a fun boat, especially if you are new to sailing. In answer to your two questions: the holes in the back of the transom may have been drilled by a previous owner to serve as drains. I put one in my boat and plugged it with a plastic threaded plug to use as a drain when washing the boat or emptying rain water. I keep it plugged when sailing and bail with a large sponge if necessary. The line to hold the boom up when the mainsail isn't attached is called a topping lift and runs from the top of the mast to the end of the boom. There are a couple ways to approach this. First is to install a line at the top of the boom with a spring loaded shackle on the other end to attach to the boom. This works fine when you're not sailing, but has to be detached when you raise the mainsail and then fastened somewhere on the mast to keep it from fouling other lines. The second approach, the one I use, is to use your main halyard to hold the boom up when you aren't sailing. I just fasten the shackle that goes to the headboard of the mainsail to the loop at the end of the boom and raise it to the desired height. This eliminates the additional line and helps keep your lines organized. I'll see if I can find a couple pictures to attach for your reference.
Let me know if you have any other questions.
Terry


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Mars, as Terry said, plug in the drainage holes when sailing and take a small bucket with you for bailing. I use a scoop made from a large juice jug (I cut the top to make the hole bigger and keep the handle intact).
When not sailing, I take the boom home with the sail, so no need for a topping lift.
Looks like a fun boat. Happy sailing!


----------



## Marsman (Feb 23, 2015)

Terry and Kriss thanks for input. Terry I am really glad you responded to my restarting of a zombie thread and especially thanks for the pictures!!!! I just bought this sailboat, and I am brand new to sailing. I was getting a little worried because I was finding very little on the internet about this particular boat. The prior owner I believe had never actually sailed it. I have specific questions about it, and I am very happy that someone who has this sailboat responded!! 
First your sailboat looks like it is much better -excellent shape -than mine. Mine doesn't look too bad(functional), but yours looks brand new and is very nice looking! It looks the two mystery holes must be some type of drain holes which I will need to plug up (someone else mentioned they might be scupper holes but I am going to plug them before I take it in the water since you don't have them). Second your helping me solve the topping lift problem. 
I have follow up questions. 1)When you attach the main halyard to the boom for support, what is your process for rigging and raising the mainsail. In other words, do you have specific steps you use to get the mainsail on prior to removing it from the boom and attaching to the head of the mainsail?? 
2)If I decide to go with a topping lift, what type of line would you use and where would you attach it to the mast. I looked at the top of the mast and I saw a small hole. Would your run some type of wire through this small hole down to the end of the boom with a spring loaded shackle? I don't see where I could attach rope(line) to the top of the mast if I went with rope. Do you know if could do this with rope. Thanks for any input -I really appreciate it!!!


Jay


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

No great mystery about raising main sail.
1. Unhook the halyard from the boom's end. Let the boom rest in the cockpit
2. Attach the halyard to the head of the sail
3. Feed the sail into the track on the mast (sail may have slugs or just rope along the luff
4. Raise the sail almost to the top. Cleat the halyard to keep sail in position.
5. Attach the sail to the boom starting with the tack. Sail's foot may be let free or fed into the track on the boom. Pull the clew fairly tight with the outhaul, making sure the sail is fully stretched.
6. Hook up the downhaul on the tack end of the boom, making sure that the sail (and boom) is properly positioned on the mast - not too low and not too high, giving you enough visibility under the sail and room over your head. Swinging boom can whack you silly if you are not careful.
7. Finish raising the sail as high and tight as you can. Cleat off the halyard.
8. Attach the main sheet to the boom using proper blocks and loop.


----------



## terrynauck (Aug 6, 2013)

Jay,
When I first got my boat there was a small diameter line, 3/16", tied through the small hole at the top of the mast and then attached to the boom. I eventually took it off because I found it more of a hinderance than a help. Your suggested method would work fine too.
Kriss responded with the procedure to raise the main. I start by attaching the main to the boom first and then to the mast. Some places that I've sailed required powering out a channel to get to the lake or bay to sail. Usually you can't do this with the main already raised unless you're leading a charmed life. The wind never seems to come from the right direction. I use a Minnkota electric trolling motor to power out onto the lake and then raise the main and jib once I'm on the water. Hope this is helpful. Keep your questions coming. Where are you sailing that you can be playing with boats this time of year?
Terry


----------



## Marsman (Feb 23, 2015)

Terry
Thanks again-very helpful!! I am in Virginia and the only sailing I am doing now is in my backyard with my imagination.  I want to get everything straight on this sailboat which I purchased last week before warm weather occurs. I am almost finished with the Sailing for dummies book- but have almost no practical experience-just a one day course. I want to try to set this boat up this weekend using your pictures as a guide-weather permitting. I am sure I will have questions. I will try to post a picture of my new purchase this weekend also. 
What type and size electric motor are you using & battery setup? I want to go this route in case I get stuck on a lake with no wind & my kids and I need to get home. Will your setup move you around for a while if needed if you have no wind? Thanks
Jay


----------



## terrynauck (Aug 6, 2013)

Jay,
I bought a Minnkota Riptide Transom 55 with a 36" shaft. You can check it out on the Minnkota website. It's powered by a 12V marine battery and it will take you anywhere you want to go for a couple hours before the battery needs to be recharged. You need to purchase a motor mount separately in order to mount the motor on the transom. You can see the mount adaptor plate on the left side of the transom. I'll attach a couple more pictures of the installation. I don't have the ordering information for the motor mount immediately at hand, but can get it for you when I get back to my home office in a couple weeks.
Terry


----------



## Marsman (Feb 23, 2015)

Terry:
Thanks again for all your help!!! You have helped me out a bunch!
The weather is once again not cooperating for me to set up my sailboat. Fortunately, my sailboat came with a motor mount- but not even close to as nice what you have- but hopefully it will work - once I attach it. Are those original sails to your boat? 
Jay


----------



## terrynauck (Aug 6, 2013)

Jay,

Sorry the weather isn't cooperating for you. Yes, those are the original sails on my boat. The lady I bought it from had two boats and was only sailing one of them. Don't think it had seen much use until I bought it. My boat had a motor mount too, but I took it off and put on a better one after I had sailed it for a couple years, and gotten tired of paddling!
Terry


----------



## Bamamitch (Jan 17, 2017)

I came across this thread while looking for info on the challenger 15. The boat in the pictures is a really well sorted boat!! There is one listed on Craigslist in Nashville so I was just looking. All the best!


----------



## BeaverIslandGuy (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi Jim,

I just found these posts during some Challenger 15 research. I am in TC, too, (Long Lake) and wondered if you know of other Challengers in the area. The history is fascinating and I would like to learn as much as I can.

Thanks.

Dave


----------



## TSchwarck (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Dave: I still have my Challenger 15, though I haven't been sailing this year because of family obligations. I've seen a couple of Challengers for sale in Michigan on craigslist recently too, so some are still out there. In case you haven't already seen this, here is a site with some Challenger history (Challenger 15).

Tom


----------



## prossere (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi all,
The info in this thread has been very useful. I also have a Challenger 15. When I bought it it didn't have any of the standing rigging (Haha and still doesn't.) Can any of you give me dimensions on the shrouds and forstay so that I can have them made up. I had attempted to make them up with cables and a crimping tool but, I don't trust those very much. They may work but, not very pretty and the obvious danger of the cable ends catching on the sails and doing greater damage. Mostly, I was doing this to get the correct dimensions. Does this mast have any rake that you all know of? As you have found, there is very little online information about the Challenger 15. Still learning about sailing. Just got back from Wellfleet, MA where I did a 16 hour US Sailing course so, I'm excited to get my bout on the water. Thanks


----------



## TSchwarck (Jan 7, 2011)

The shrouds on my boat are 191 and 1/2 inches long. The forestay is 197 and 3/8 inches. There is a 4 inch long "adjuster" on the end of the forestay and both shrouds. My mast has very little rake.


----------



## TSchwarck (Jan 7, 2011)

Just to be clear, these measurements are "pin to pin" on the cables and don't include the adjuster.


----------



## prossere (Sep 5, 2017)

NOICE!! Thank you TSchwarck. Are those the original Stays? I was planning on using a turnbuckle adjustment. The ones that you have don't seem too easy to adjust. They look to be about 6" long. Is that right?


----------



## TSchwarck (Jan 7, 2011)

Its the original rigging as far as I know (I'm the third owner). Including the adjusters would make the forestay 3 1/8 inches longer and the shrouds would be 2 1/4 inches more. The adjusters are just over 4 inches long and are pretty easy to use to set the rigging up the way you want it.


----------



## David Allen (Jul 2, 2020)

Just found this forum. My sails for the Challenger 15' are showing their age - been sewing and patch, but also wondering about replacing them, but not having new ones made. Any ideas? Thanks. 

David A. Peterborough, NH


----------



## David Allen (Jul 2, 2020)

BeaverIslandGuy said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> I just found these posts during some Challenger 15 research. I am in TC, too, (Long Lake) and wondered if you know of other Challengers in the area. The history is fascinating and I would like to learn as much as I can.
> 
> ...


Dave -
Wish I'd found this two years ago, as I was on Green Lake in Interlochen for 8-9years and had friends on Long Lake Rd. Now in NH, and looking for "new" sails. "Hi" to the Hof & Front St!

David A.


----------



## Ron Eheman (Sep 10, 2020)

Ron Eheman here, George Eheman was my uncle - the original maker of the Challenger 15.



Challenger 15




February 04, 2012 04:40PMRegistered: 8 years ago
Posts: 6
My nephew told me about this web site and was surprised to see the Challenger 15 was still in use. I would like to set the record straight.

My name is George Eheman. I am the builder of the challenger 15. In the brochure I'm the person at the tiller with my wife Sandra., and the sail number is number 1 My brother was living at Union Lake at the time and that's where the photos were taken. This was 1960 and my company was the Sail-Mor Boat Co. 4606 fernlee Ave Royal Oak Michigan. I hired Mr. Ford to design this boat. I sold the rights to Mr. Irish in 1962 if I remember right. Mr. Irish was building the Snipe at the time and wanted a boat all his own. On the first boat the mast went all the way through the cuddy cabin to the keel. That made it very hard to rug so I ended up with a smaller mast and stepped it on top of the cuddy cabin. I added diamond spreaders and this gave it more stability. On the first few boats the fiberglass lay up was 3/4 once mat 1-1/2 once mat then roving then another 1-12 once mat and roving again. The first few boats were fiber glassed by Olive P. Slope. Mr. Irish may have changed the lay up - I'm really not sure on that. The Boston yacht Sail Co. Mount Clemens, Michigan made the sails. Not sure if they are still in business. I also purchased the mast, boom and rigging from them and I did all the rigging myself in there shop.

I got married in 1960 and it just became to much for me to have two jobs. I'm sure you know it's not easy to get a new boat on the market, it all takes time. Mr. Irish could build one boat put in his show room and keep building Snipes and the Challenger 15 would finely take off.

I entered the challenger 15 in a Detroit News Regatta and took first place, I was so excited because it was a great selling point. I also was in boat shows at the armory off 8 mile road.

I am 80 years old now and that was 52 or 53 years ago. I was so surprised to here the boat is still in use, It means so much to me and it really brought back great memories.

I hope you can pass my information around to other sailors. I'm living in Nebraska now, can you imagine no big lakes here like the Great Lakes. What is a sailor doing in Nebraska! I moved here because my wife needed a liver transplant and sorry to say she didn't make it.

I tried to send two photo's but they didn't go through.

Sail Area
Main & Jib --------------------120.4 sq ft.
Main & Genoa ---------------138.7 sq ft.
Spinnaker ---------------------130.0 sq ft.
Hull Weight ------------------- 225 lbs.
All Rigged -------------------- 450 lbs.

George.
??

Edited 3 time(s). Last edit at 02/08/2012 08:32PM by Sail - Mor.
=========================================================





this is the link to home movies of the sailboat - filmed at our house on Union Lake MI 
Skip to 5:30 for the boat = wing on wing , flying the chute etc


----------



## Ron Eheman (Sep 10, 2020)

Ron Eheman said:


> Ron Eheman here, George Eheman was my uncle - the original maker of the Challenger 15.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK AT THE SAIL NUMBER!!!!


----------



## Ron Eheman (Sep 10, 2020)

Sail - Mor
*Re: Challenger 15 & Mr. Leon Irish.*
February 05, 2012 04:06PMRegistered: 8 years ago
Posts: 6
I was a personal friend of Leon Irish, the time was late 1950's. I was in the U.S. Coast Guard during Koran War, when I got home I started building the Challenger 15 and Mr. Irish was building the Snipe. I asked Leon how he got in to building boats ! he said I built a wood Snipe for myself and a friend like the boat, asked if he wouldn't build one for him, so! he built another one and it seemed to go from there. Leon was working at the Ford Motor Car Co. at the time and he finely was able to make a living building boats. He quite Fords and made boats full time. If you read my first blog you will see I sold the rights to the Challenger 15 to Leon and that was about 1960 or 1961. It took several years for the Challenger 15 to really get going, but he was finely able to build more Challenger 15 than Snips.

Sail -Mor


----------



## David Allen (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi all

I bought my Challenger 15 used in Michigan ten years ago - took possession 35 years to the day that the E Fitz sank, so have always endeavored to get a sail in during November just to thumb my nose at ma nature. My sails are showing wear, and having new ones made would cost many times what the boat cost me, so I'm wondering if anyone is "done" with their sails for the C 15 - ???


----------



## Jim Goran (Jul 31, 2020)

Looking for a sailmaker to get new Main And Genoa for Challenger 15 number 125. Original maker was Rockall


----------



## whoaptrot (Aug 29, 2021)

Hello everyone, we recently were given a Challenger 15, My son is looking for some ideas how to attach Hiking Straps for the skipper. Has anyone installed hiking straps? Can you please post some






photos?


----------

